# Key Fob Replacement - Timpsons?



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey Guys & Gals,

Happy to say I'm the proud new owner of a 2007 Audi TT in Grey/Blue with Red Leather Interior and absolutely loving it so far. So I'm sure I'll be popping in to ask a few questions from time to time. Had all the extras I wanted such as parking sensors, heated seats and audi music controls on the steering wheel. Only thing it doesn't have is the Bose which I really wanted but already investigating options around adding a small subwoofer in the boots as I was quite impressed with the internal speakers. In fact I'm kinda wondering if they are Bose without the sticker as the back window shakes with the base set on high!

Anyway back to the point. My car only came with 1 key fob which obviously isn't ideal. I've had a quote from Audi which was quite pricey I though. £176.89 for the Key and £81.00 so in total £257.89 including VAT.

After having a look online I stumbled across Timpson's website claiming they can do them (https://www.timpson.co.uk/services/car-keys) and sure enough I popped into my local Timpson's and they claimed they could do it for £160 to supply (an original Audi oem key) cut the blade and re-programme the transponder to my car. They'd have to order the key which would take some time obviously but claimed they could re-programme it to my car once received.

Has anyone used these guys before to do this? I'd love to believe they can, so if anyone can reassure me they have and it was all fine then I'd feel a bit better. Or any other recommendation would be most welcome.

Cheers


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

Timpsons are a established company although I have not used them to replace my car fob on the tt. If they say they can do it then I believe they can.

You will get a receipt so if it doesn't work take it back for a refund.... Consumer rights


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

C00P5TT5 said:


> Timpsons are a established company although I have not used them to replace my car fob on the tt. If they say they can do it then I believe they can.
> 
> You will get a receipt so if it doesn't work take it back for a refund.... Consumer rights


True, thanks. That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

If you buy from Audi it will be a completely different key. On the DIS it will show how many keys are programmed and you should then have 2/2 Audi UK seem to think this is quite important..

https://www.audi.co.uk/owners-area/security.html

The Timpson key will not be a different key it will be a clone of your original. Once cloned it should manually unlock and start the car. I have read that it is this next bit where cloned keys don't always work... Process to get the cloned key to work with the central locking and alarm system.... 




I have always had a small concern with cloning. You are giving your car key to someone to make a copy (Hopefully just the one) and providing them with address details of where to find that car. Probably nothing to worry about but I'd be inclined to perhaps give a different address.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Forum member *Actionman37* is another option.

His web site: http://www.autosolutions-autolocksmiths.co.uk/

Seems to attract good comments on here but I have no personal experience.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

brittan said:


> Forum member *Actionman37* is another option.
> 
> His web site: http://www.autosolutions-autolocksmiths.co.uk/
> 
> Seems to attract good comments on here but I have no personal experience.


Thanks for all your comments guys, very useful. I share your thoughts BarmyBob about providing your address details to someone copying your key. However this will always be the case won't it to whoever is coming to clone a key for you. Video was interesting, seemed to work with the central locking, seems a bit too easy!

Thanks Brittan, I'm in contact with Craig from that website. I may well be using his services so will let you know how it goes, good to hear personal recommendations.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Hey Guys & Gals,

I've now used Craig at Autosolutions who came to me when he was in my area. He supplied a brand new Audi OEM key which he programmed, cut etc. It all happened within 20 minutes and he was very professional to deal with .... really impressed with the service and price. So glad I didn't take it to the guy at Timpson's who no doubt wouldn't have had the same amount of knowledge or experience as someone like Craig programming VAG cars.

Another top recommendation if you ever lose your audi fob or purchase a TT with only 1! 

His website is: http://www.autosolutions-autolocksmiths.co.uk/

Hope this helps someone else in a similar position.

Cheers


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Great result, really pleased for you, thanks for sharing.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

CurryMan said:


> Thanks Brittan, I'm in contact with Craig from that website.


Nice to know that it worked out well for you on both service and price.


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

I used a local auto locksmith to supply and program a remote fob,he insisted the fob is genuine Audi but it doesn't have the same feel when the buttons are pressed there's no click feel/sound. Was your key programmed to the immobiliser using the SKC or was the chip cloned Remote locking programming is straightforward provided the correct remote is used.

Anyhow glad you got sorted


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

brianmcc51 said:


> I used a local auto locksmith to supply and program a remote fob,he insisted the fob is genuine Audi but it doesn't have the same feel when the buttons are pressed there's no click feel/sound. Was your key programmed to the immobiliser using the SKC or was the chip cloned Remote locking programming is straightforward provided the correct remote is used.
> 
> Anyhow glad you got sorted


Hello Brian. Yes the replacement fob I was giving was definitely an OEM Audi fob with all the same markings / part numbers compared to my original and the same feel and 'click' when you press the buttons. I have no idea how it was programmed whether it was cloned or not. If you need specific details I suggest you reach out Craig directly who'd be more than happy to answer that I'm sure.


----------

